
Nabokov’s ‘great gay comic novel’ - samclemens
http://www.the-tls.co.uk/articles/public/80834/
======
HillRat
"I was the shadow of the waxwing slain/By the false azure of the windowpane."

 _Pale Fire_ really is a joyous tour de force, and it prefigured much of
modern literature -- DFW's endless use of footnotes has its source in
Nabakov's loopily self-referential novel, and it's probably, despite its
idiosyncratic form, the best book to start with if you haven't read Nabakov
before. ( _Ada: Or Ardour_ is a great follow-on, feeling like a denser and
more literary Phillip K Dick.)

And when you read Nabakov's luminous prose, remember that English was his
_third_ language, and he wrote equally brilliantly in German and his native
Russian.

------
cafard
Interesting that White should recommend it; some might have thought the mad
narrator a bit much.

------
equalunique
Always good to have a thoughtful novel recommendation.

